# FS: Tivo Series 3 THX $385 shipped



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

I'm selling my Tivo S3 THX with 250Gb HD for $385 shipped. I am including the Tivo, standard remote and power cable. Paypal accepted. I have an Ebay rating of 1571 currently. Thanks for looking!


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

preilly44 said:


> I'm selling my Tivo S3 THX with 250Gb HD for $385 shipped. I am including the Tivo, standard remote and power cable. Paypal accepted. I have an Ebay rating of 1571 currently. Thanks for looking!


with lifetime I assume??


----------



## preilly44 (May 31, 2011)

Oops, sorry, yes, it has the lifetime plan already paid for and ready to be transferred.


----------



## iceturkee (May 26, 2005)

if it had a bigger hard drive i would be interested but 250gb is too small.


----------

